# Studio chairs



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

which chairs do you all use and how long per day/week do you sit in it?

Looking at the aeron and embody

Would be great to have your experience or insights.

Thanks


----------



## bjderganc (Sep 1, 2018)

I have an Embody, but after using it for nearly a year I can't recommend it. It's comfortable enough when I sit straight as an arrow, but anything less and my upper back gets achy. No complaints about Aeron-style chairs.

If you're having back pain, it may be related to posture. This video helped me a ton: how to fix hunchback posture in 3 minutes


----------



## N.Caffrey (Sep 1, 2018)

I have an aeron, bought second hand on eBay, very happy with it!


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 1, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> which chairs do you all use and how long per day/week do you sit in it?
> 
> Looking at the aeron and embody
> 
> ...



I've been using aeron chairs for a decade and they work well for me. I still switch out to others from time to time but I always try to get up and move around every hour or so, regardless of what I sit in. It's easy for me to have back trouble in other chairs within 30 minutes, so it's worth it to have good chairs. Nowadays there are a few brands that will work well. As stated above posture is huge.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

I telework and my home office shares space with my studio. My company gave me this big comfortable chair that lasted a month before it drove me crazy because it was always in the way. I bought a low back chair with lumbar support that is probably one step above a stool. It allows me to move easily and doesn't get in my way when using a keyboard or standing to use the mic to record vocals. 

And? My room is not a big studio type room, so that may have affected my choice.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 1, 2018)

Very interesting thread since I want to replace my lousy Ikea chair.
@dzilizzi : what’s your brand/model of chair ? I’ve been thinking about that kind of chair.


----------



## tack (Sep 1, 2018)

I use a Steelcase Leap, leather with the head rest. The Aeron's bucket seats just didn't work for me, because I shift my position a lot throughout the day, and tucking one of my legs under the other on the cushion is a common position for me. It's quite adjustable and solid.

Between one at the office and one at home, I sit in a Leap a shocking amount of time: on a typical busy day, maybe 10-15 hours.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a cheap unbranded office supply chair which I brought off the the internet. The padding is all but gone and one of the screws in the seat digs into my backside if I sit in the wrong position.

I recommend it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> Very interesting thread since I want to replace my lousy Ikea chair.
> @dzilizzi : what’s your brand/model of chair ? I’ve been thinking about that kind of chair.


LOL! I think I got it at Target or Office Depot. It is about 10 years old and it may be time for a new one soon. It is mostly about getting one that has all the adjustable parts and then adjusting it to fit you.


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 1, 2018)

tack said:


> I use a Steelcase Leap, leather with the head rest. The Aeron's bucket seats just didn't work for me, because I shift my position a lot throughout the day, and tucking one of my legs under the other on the cushion is a common position for me. It's quite adjustable and solid.
> 
> Between one at the office and one at home, I sit in a Leap a shocking amount of time: on a typical busy day, maybe 10-15 hours.


Woah....You must be my dobbelganger. 

Same chair, same way of shifting position.
My Steelcase leap is not leather though, so I've managed to wear the fabric down unfortunately.

I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who shifts a lot. I've never understood this 'correct posture' thing.
It's fine sitting with my back straight, but 20 min. later I'm uncomfortable and I shift and put left foot under right thigh. 20 min. later I'm uncomfortable again, and I move into plank position. Then 20 min. I might lean heavily forward. And so forth...

It's not a chair issue - I've tried Aaron, Giroflex G64, Kab Navigator and 1 or 2 more $500+ chairs. Same thing.

Anyway.... I'd still recommend Steelcase leap. Can be picked up quite cheap on eBay.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 1, 2018)

Steelcase SILQ (2) (2 DAWs) for over 3 years …. all day every day. 6'2", 210#. Hot, dry climate (lots of A/C) and fabric wears & breathes well. Very pleased with all adjustability, including arm height for each arm. (important for extensive trackball /mouse usage _ so opposite arm can be set to keep back /neck straight).


----------



## tack (Sep 1, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Woah....You must be my dobbelganger.


Shrugged it off until I noticed your avatar.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

bjderganc said:


> I have an Embody, but after using it for nearly a year I can't recommend it. It's comfortable enough when I sit straight as an arrow, but anything less and my upper back gets achy. No complaints about Aeron-style chairs.
> 
> If you're having back pain, it may be related to posture. This video helped me a ton: how to fix hunchback posture in 3 minutes



Been thinking of getting that one and tried sitting on it last night. I did feel it's a bit stiff but aeron size B was too small for me. C was too big...

Nothing is perfect :/

So do you have the bAckfit knob on pretty tight? I have a huge S curve so I I'll prob need it to be lose so my shoulder could lean back


----------



## Parsifal666 (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a studio foof.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

tack said:


> I use a Steelcase Leap, leather with the head rest. The Aeron's bucket seats just didn't work for me, because I shift my position a lot throughout the day, and tucking one of my legs under the other on the cushion is a common position for me. It's quite adjustable and solid.
> 
> Between one at the office and one at home, I sit in a Leap a shocking amount of time: on a typical busy day, maybe 10-15 hours.



One problem I see that I might have wirh the leap is that the buttock part seeems to be open and I had problems with any of the chairs that does that


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> LOL! I think I got it at Target or Office Depot. It is about 10 years old and it may be time for a new one soon. It is mostly about getting one that has all the adjustable parts and then adjusting it to fit you.



I recently tried out the workpro 9000 wirh the head rest. It's from Office Depot and oh boy it's horrible. 400$......

Good thing they will pick up the return so I don't have to disassemble it

You probably got the Serta brand leather ones?


----------



## gregh (Sep 1, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> which chairs do you all use and how long per day/week do you sit in it?
> 
> Looking at the aeron and embody
> 
> ...


Sayl chair which I am sitting in probably 25 hours a day :( Chair seems pretty good to me


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

http://store.hermanmiller.com/offic...ck/2515455.html?lang=en_US#lang=en_US&start=6

what do yall think of this new cosm chair?


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 1, 2018)

I looked at a bunch of office chairs, but decided there must be something better suited for people who sit their asses in chairs for hours on end....

so I went with a pro-gamer's chair. Mine is from a japanese maker Bauhutte's GT-2000 model. Just as an alternative you might want to also consider some of the higher end gaming chairs meant with comfort in mind.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

chocobitz825 said:


> I looked at a bunch of office chairs, but decided there must be something better suited for people who sit their asses in chairs for hours on end....
> 
> so I went with a pro-gamer's chair. Mine is from a japanese maker Bauhutte's GT-2000 model. Just as an alternative you might want to also consider some of the higher end gaming chairs meant with comfort in mind.




I bought an DXracer gaming chair which I had to return with 20% of the money I'm not getting back. Problem with it was that it was too hard on my back overall and the lumbar cushion was completely useless.

I just googled the model you suggested, it looks a lot more promising. So I have questions about it: can you tilt AND recline it? I can't read japanese and when I click "buy" it leads me to go a japanese amazon page.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 1, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> I bought an DXracer gaming chair which I had to return with 20% of the money I'm not getting back. Problem with it was that it was too hard on my back overall and the lumbar cushion was completely useless.
> 
> I just googled the model you suggested, it looks a lot more promising. So I have questions about it: can you tilt AND recline it? I can't read japanese and when I click "buy" it leads me to go a japanese amazon page.



While it has a nice range for its recline that gradually tilts back in good balance to a 30 degree angle, there is no separated recline and tilt function if thats what you're looking for. I'd say this is close to a tilt-in-space type that aims to keep you knees and hip in comfortable position for people who game even in a fully reclined "sleeping" position. 

Personally, I'm very satisfied with it, but no reviews can ever really say what will work for each individual's personal body needs.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

chocobitz825 said:


> While it has a nice range for its recline that gradually tilts back in good balance to a 30 degree angle, there is no separated recline and tilt function if thats what you're looking for. I'd say this is close to a tilt-in-space type that aims to keep you knees and hip in comfortable position for people who game even in a fully reclined "sleeping" position.
> 
> Personally, I'm very satisfied with it, but no reviews can ever really say what will work for each individual's personal body needs.



ah thanks for the info! 

One thing I really like about Herman Miller is taht the embody and the Aeron designs had made sure that not just the lumbar portion of the back is supported but the sacral bone is also supported. 

The bauhutte chair seems that if I sat on it, there's going to be a little space where the back of my very bottom is not cushioned by the chair. It always makes me feel like my bones are being bent by the angle created from my upper and lower body.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 1, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> ah thanks for the info!
> 
> One thing I really like about Herman Miller is taht the embody and the Aeron designs had made sure that not just the lumbar portion of the back is supported but the sacral bone is also supported.
> 
> The bauhutte chair seems that if I sat on it, there's going to be a little space where the back of my very bottom is not cushioned by the chair. It always makes me feel like my bones are being bent by the angle created from my upper and lower body.



ah, yeah I think unless you sat deep into the chair, its very possible that could be the case and could cause discomfort over time. I hope the embody or Aeron fit your needs.


----------



## kavinsky (Sep 1, 2018)

Spitfire Studio Chairs


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 1, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> I recently tried out the workpro 9000 wirh the head rest. It's from Office Depot and oh boy it's horrible. 400$......
> 
> Good thing they will pick up the return so I don't have to disassemble it
> 
> You probably got the Serta brand leather ones?


I want to say I paid about $30 for it. Oh and the cost of a small, chair sized pillow. I forgot about the pillow. It is more for height reasons. I have a bad knee and most chairs are too low for me.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> Spitfire Studio Chairs




premium quality for sure. Enhances your performance using their libraries


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 1, 2018)

dzilizzi said:


> I want to say I paid about $30 for it. Oh and the cost of a small, chair sized pillow. I forgot about the pillow. It is more for height reasons. I have a bad knee and most chairs are too low for me.



that's what I been doing all my life. OFfice depot, staples... $50, $80. Went to the doctor, herniated disc on my lower back.. oops... Obviously I'm going to try something different than stuff that are dirt cheap. Don't call me a gearslut now


----------



## OleJoergensen (Sep 2, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> http://store.hermanmiller.com/offic...ck/2515455.html?lang=en_US#lang=en_US&start=6
> 
> what do yall think of this new cosm chair?


Ive used the Herman Miller Mirra chair for 2 years and enjoyes it.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> Fully adjustable Aeron, and I'm in it most of the day every day. One of the best purchases I've ever made, for sure.



What's your height and what size of the aeron do you use?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 2, 2018)

Anyone ever use this website to purchase a chair?

https://officechairatwork.com/product-tag/aeron/


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Anyone ever use this website to purchase a chair?
> 
> https://officechairatwork.com/product-tag/aeron/



Wow insane good price. Is that real?


----------



## jneebz (Sep 2, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> Wow insane good price. Is that real?


They are refurbished with a 5 year warranty and 30-day money-back guarantee. Seems like a pretty large refurb market for these chairs....good for us


----------



## tack (Sep 2, 2018)

kavinsky said:


> Spitfire Studio Chairs


Shut up and take my money.


----------



## tack (Sep 2, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> One problem I see that I might have wirh the leap is that the buttock part seeems to be open and I had problems with any of the chairs that does that


Interesting observation. All I can say is it's not something that bothers me -- and trust me, there's a lot of me that's available to spill out in that direction -- which may be owed to the fact that the arch of the Leap's lumbar area is pronounced enough that my ass is encouraged toward appropriate positioning.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 2, 2018)

I got an Aeron and after a while, it made my ass sore.
I tried using a cushion made for it but it produced lots of static so I gave up on that.
While I was moving and my Aeron was in storage, I picked up an Alera Elusion for $80 (used) on Craig's List and it solved both of those problems.
It is a tad narrow but I got used to that (and I could remove the armrests if they really bugged me) and every now and then, I sit in the Aeron for a while.
The Aeron is a much better built chair and it's adjustments are the best.
But for my ass, the Alera is better for the long sessions.
On Amazon for $139 right now.

BTW I have terrible posture!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 2, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Anyone ever use this website to purchase a chair?
> 
> https://officechairatwork.com/product-tag/aeron/




I have never seen discounts like that, it seems almost too good to be true.
I bought my Aeron(great chair) from Design Within Reach.DWR have brick and mortar stores so you can try various chairs, frequent sales(currently there's a Back to School Sale) and they have an online outlet store, I think it's on Ebay.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

ironbut said:


> I got an Aeron and after a while, it made my ass sore.
> I tried using a cushion made for it but it produced lots of static so I gave up on that.
> While I was moving and my Aeron was in storage, I picked up an Alera Elusion for $80 (used) on Craig's List and it solved both of those problems.
> It is a tad narrow but I got used to that (and I could remove the armrests if they really bugged me) and every now and then, I sit in the Aeron for a while.
> ...



Did you have the lumbar or posture fit option on your aeron? And was it a classic aeron?


----------



## ironbut (Sep 2, 2018)

Yes, I do like the lumbar support but the issue with my posture has nothing to do with the chair.
At this moment, I'm sitting on the front 2 inches of my chair and I'm slumped down to the point that I would be lying on the floor if I slid any farther down.
I should just get up and lay on my couch at this point (because that's what I really want to do I guess).


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

ironbut said:


> Yes, I do like the lumbar support but the issue with my posture has nothing to do with the chair.
> At this moment, I'm sitting on the front 2 inches of my chair and I'm slumped down to the point that I would be lying on the floor if I slid any farther down.
> I should just get up and lay on my couch at this point (because that's what I really want to do I guess).



So you don't like the back rest you're trying to avoid it?


----------



## samphony (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

samphony said:


>



I just went to design within reach to try it out again. The C is is a bit big for me and B is too small for me.

I'm probably going to buy the Embody. It didn't feel right at first but the longer I sat on it my back felt better. And once I stand up I feel like my back has been fixed by the chair.


----------



## ironbut (Sep 2, 2018)

You're reading way more into this than there is.
I'm just slumping down 'cause I'm lazy.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

ironbut said:


> You're reading way more into this than there is.
> I'm just slumping down 'cause I'm lazy.



Oops I tend to do that often. I can't believe herman millers are making you do that though, can't you just let the chair lean back with you? maybe you hate having things against your thighs? I also slump down all the time cuz I'm lazy and I'm still sitting on cheap chairs so the back rest isn't comfy.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

OleJoergensen said:


> Ive used the Herman Miller Mirra chair for 2 years and enjoyes it.



I just went to try that chair out. It's not a bad chair but less comfy than the Aeron. It's actually perfect size for me as I fit right in between the B or C of Aeron and Mirra 2 is exactly that size. But it doens't have the sacral bone support that I need like the Aeron or Embody provides....


----------



## samphony (Sep 2, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> I just went to design within reach to try it out again. The C is is a bit big for me and B is too small for me.
> 
> I'm probably going to buy the Embody. It didn't feel right at first but the longer I sat on it my back felt better. And once I stand up I feel like my back has been fixed by the chair.


I like to combine standing up and sitting. My workspace is designed with that in mind. I also work standing up more than sitting in the aeron.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 2, 2018)

So this thread made me check my local Craigslist and I just bought a brand new Mirra 2 with every feature for $385. Some rich guy had 20 of them and was blowing them out. I didn't ask too many questions 

Great chair. Feel like I got the deal of the century...and it's not even close to Black Friday....


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

jneebz said:


> So this thread made me check my local Craigslist and I just bought a brand new Mirra 2 with every feature for $385. Some rich guy had 20 of them and was blowing them out. I didn't ask too many questions
> 
> Great chair. Feel like I got the deal of the century...and it's not even close to Black Friday....



haha nice. I hope it works out. For me it didn't feel right because I feel like my tail bone wasn't supported. 

Some people also didn't like the embody because they feel their tail bone has too much force on it but for me it felt right and stopped my joints from bending.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 2, 2018)

samphony said:


> I like to combine standing up and sitting. My workspace is designed with that in mind. I also work standing up more than sitting in the aeron.



standing desks are another at least $500..... if the embody works for me then I'll never even have to stand!


----------



## jneebz (Sep 2, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> For me it didn't feel right because I feel like my tail bone wasn't supported.


Did you try the adjustable lumbar support feature? Works great for that, IMO. And the ability to hinge forward is just awesome for a DAW workstation...my back stays neutral in all positions, really.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 3, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Did you try the adjustable lumbar support feature? Works great for that, IMO. And the ability to hinge forward is just awesome for a DAW workstation...my back stays neutral in all positions, really.



The lumbar support is the problem. It doesn't come with the posture fit like the aeron has as an option and the sacral support is standard in the embody. That is what I think is important if you sit more than hours a day. All your body weight is going to compress the joints all the way down to the last bone that holds ur upper body. Just not enough with a lumbar support when there's nothing below it


----------



## danbo (Sep 9, 2018)

I've dealt with office chairs for 30 years in my day job as an engineer. Since the company has a huge selection I've been able to try just about everything. Since I'm a musician and am critically concerned with overuse issues I've also deeply looked into ergo issues (we have a dedicated ergo department at work, but unfortunately they just taught me that mainstream ergo is somewhat clueless)

General points:


When looking for a chair you can't go by first impressions. Many a chair I've tried that felt great at first but became a burden after six months of use.
You want maximal openness and freedom of movement. The important thing isn't 'correct posture' but flexible posture. Our bodies appear to have evolved to require lots of changing position.
Since DAW work usually involves a piano keyboard that has special considerations too. In particular having support for lots of computer and piano keyboard use is the main requirement (e.g. you need to have piano players posture', or something close).
In general I've found the Balance method the best at how to carry yourself in a chair or standing
What you want is the 'dressage riders' position, you want a small forward tilt to the pelvis to give you spine freedom and the natural curvature. So you want a chair that supports seat pan tilting.
FWIW my opinion from using all these chairs (and more) for greater than 1 year

*Herman Miller Aeron*
_Cons:_ These are in the 'feel great at first but not for long term'. Problem with this one is it locks you into a position, the adjustability of the arms is ridiculous, and I can't tell you how many times I've seen those stupid little 'lower back support' bumpers come off. Because for some reason they became popular the price is jacked up now too. For piano master keyboard it would be a disaster IMO. I'm sure people will be upset at me for this, but I spent years in this chair and learned all of it's problems - if you like it then ignore my view here. 

*Steelcase Leap*
_Pros:_ Great chair, comfortable with a degree of openness. I use this for composing at a desk (paper based)
_Cons:_ Doesn't have seat pan tilting

*Steelcase Criterion*
_Pros: _Best chair overall, most open, most adjustable I've found and made to survive a nuclear blast. Importantly it has the seat pan tilt control, widely used and sold so can easily be bought used or for a decent price (for a high end office chair). I use this at my DAW
_Cons_: Rather heavy. Does not give an exciting impression at first, but for long term I've found it the best.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been in a Mirra 2 for a week now and was reminded that adjusting to a new chair can come with some (rather normal) aches and pains as your body and spine adjust to a better posture. Took about 3 days to feel "normal" again, but with much better baseline spinal alignment.

This chair has features that provide that freedom of motion @danbo describes. Loving it.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 9, 2018)

danbo said:


> I've dealt with office chairs for 30 years in my day job as an engineer. Since the company has a huge selection I've been able to try just about everything. Since I'm a musician and am critically concerned with overuse issues I've also deeply looked into ergo issues (we have a dedicated ergo department at work, but unfortunately they just taught me that mainstream ergo is somewhat clueless)
> 
> General points:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot

I ordered my self an herman miller embody, it will arrive in 2 days. Will see how it holds up!


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 9, 2018)

If you sit all day (INDOORS) in a chair, no matter how comfortable, you will have a huge belly, and a jello physique like Zimmer by the time you're 50+. To rest is to rust, just say no! Play this GAME and SURVIVE/THRIVE. Heath is OUR only TRUE Wealth....


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 9, 2018)

danbo said:


> I've dealt with office chairs for 30 years in my day job as an engineer. Since the company has a huge selection I've been able to try just about everything. Since I'm a musician and am critically concerned with overuse issues I've also deeply looked into ergo issues (we have a dedicated ergo department at work, but unfortunately they just taught me that mainstream ergo is somewhat clueless)
> 
> General points:
> 
> ...



As for the Criterion, I just can't imagine anything but it will not properly support your back as there is a huge hole between the backrest and the chair seat. I had that problem with an office depot chair exactly like that but with mesh.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 9, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> If you sit all day (INDOORS) in a chair, no matter how comfortable, you will have a huge belly, and a jello physique like Zimmer by the time you're 50+. To rest is to rust, just say no! Play this GAME and SURVIVE/THRIVE. Heath is OUR only TRUE Wealth....



play which game? I already have that belly and I'm 30. It's all good, when it comes to music I give it all I've got, but won't be able to do it if my spine is to be hurt from it. THe belly problem also comes from lumbar lordosis (caused from pressure in teh lower spine). So the S curve becomes more exaggerrated when you stand, eventually all the fat grows there too. People who have wide shoulders tend to gain weight in their whole body but people without wide shoulders tend to gain weight mostly in thighs and the belly. So the S curve really explains it.


----------



## danbo (Sep 10, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> As for the Criterion, I just can't imagine anything but it will not properly support your back as there is a huge hole between the backrest and the chair seat. I had that problem with an office depot chair exactly like that but with mesh.



That's at the base of your spine, the final sacral vertebrae are fused to your pelvis, they certainly don't need support. Also if you look into the Balance research you find that that bottom forward tilt from the sacral is where most of the tilt is, the rest of the spine should be relatively straight (as it is in pre 1920 West or non westernized countries) Finally the back rest moves up and down so you can put it where you want, certainly you can get full coverage if you think you want that. 

Most of the time I'm not even on the back rest, certainly not while playing the piano. Again consider pianists or dressage horse riders who can sit upright and comfortably all day long.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 10, 2018)

danbo said:


> That's at the base of your spine, the final sacral vertebrae are fused to your pelvis, they certainly don't need support. Also if you look into the Balance research you find that that bottom forward tilt from the sacral is where most of the tilt is, the rest of the spine should be relatively straight (as it is in pre 1920 West or non westernized countries) Finally the back rest moves up and down so you can put it where you want, certainly you can get full coverage if you think you want that.
> 
> Most of the time I'm not even on the back rest, certainly not while playing the piano. Again consider pianists or dressage horse riders who can sit upright and comfortably all day long.



you most certainly do need the sacral support that's why Herman Miller's new (2016) Aeron has the posture fit SL option (sacral/lumbar). Also, the rest of the spine has an S curve, maybe straight for some. 

I play piano and cello for 25 years now, it is exhausting having to keep the back straight so I often use couch pillows, it helps. Whenever I don't, I fall into a posture that hurts my lower back.

Everyone is different I think


----------



## danbo (Sep 10, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> you most certainly do need the sacral support that's why Herman Miller's new (2016) Aeron has the posture fit SL option (sacral/lumbar).



Your sacral vertebrae S1-5 is fused to your pelvis, as your pelvis goes so do those, no question. Your spine then balances on top of that. The posture fit is another IMO bad design by HM (not all of their stuff is bad, I have three of their top end sit stand desks). It’s actually a lumbar support and don’t do anything for the pelvis spine base which is controlled by the seat pan. 

My point is that with a proper sacral orientation your lumbar and the rest naturally orient correctly in response, it’s all in the link above. Anyhow just putting the results of my research out there for consideration, not looking for an argument and be free to disagree.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 10, 2018)

danbo said:


> Your sacral vertebrae S1-5 is fused to your pelvis, as your pelvis goes so do those, no question. Your spine then balances on top of that. The posture fit is another IMO bad design by HM (not all of their stuff is bad, I have three of their top end sit stand desks). It’s actually a lumbar support and don’t do anything for the pelvis spine base which is controlled by the seat pan.
> 
> My point is that with a proper sacral orientation your lumbar and the rest naturally orient correctly in response, it’s all in the link above. Anyhow just putting the results of my research out there for consideration, not looking for an argument and be free to disagree.



Not looking for an argument here either so I stated saying I think everybody's different. Some people may have more back problems than others. For the ones that have back problems may have weak muscles somewhere along their spines. For someone with a perfect back, it may be very easy for you to sit straight and not need a back rest or something to keep your lumbar forward. 

I didn't feel like the Aeron's posture fit could help me sit correctly either (so maybe you're right about the bad design), however I tried the embody chair (and the SL support is standard in that chair), sat on it for almost an hour at the showroom and found that it works pretty well for me.

Anyways, Herman Miller does have extensive research and experience on what an office chair needs to be for a lot of people, I believe that. However there are some people that will find a $50 chair work better than any Herman Millers for them. 

I was wondering what made you buy their sit stand desk? it's so expensive from them when you could just get one from Autonomous that functions exactly the same way?


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 11, 2018)

**** UPDATE!

so my Herman Miller Embody chair arrived today. Took me about 2 hours to tune the adjustments to fit me.

Does not feel comfortable but it feels healthy. 

My room is messy as hell but once I get to clean it I will take a picture

Anyways, unlike the other chairs I've sat on, this one shines whenever I sit for a long time and then stand up. I feel like my spine was as before or even more healthy than before I started sitting! 

It's like having something that fixes your back on the seat...! 

But only time will tell if I will actually keep this pretty expensive chair (but it does have 12 years warranty). 

Wil see how it holds up!


----------



## kylejbaker (Sep 11, 2018)

So these guys were at NAMM, explained a lot to me - worth considering. They make some chairs that audio and video engineers are loving on concert/arena tours. https://www.ergolab.com


----------



## Nmargiotta (Sep 11, 2018)

kylejbaker said:


> So these guys were at NAMM, explained a lot to me - worth considering. They make some chairs that audio and video engineers are loving on concert/arena tours. https://www.ergolab.com



I have an ergo lab Stealth chair, best purchase I made at NAMM this year by a long shot. Best non-computer purchase I made all year (2018 6 core i9 mbp takes the cake) but really fantastic fixed my neck/upperback issues I had for years and is supper cool, and healthy. I really like the smooth wheels and easily removable arms (i often remove the right arm for laying down guitar tracks) 
I couldn’t recommend the chair enough simply because it unlike the Herman Miller, was specifically designed for guys sitting in studios. It really is a game changer 5/5 stars imho


----------



## kylejbaker (Sep 11, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> I have an ergo lab Stealth chair, best purchase I made at NAMM this year by a long shot. Best non-computer purchase I made all year (2018 6 core i9 mbp takes the cake) but really fantastic fixed my neck/upperback issues I had for years and is supper cool, and healthy. I really like the smooth wheels and easily removable arms (i often remove the right arm for laying down guitar tracks)
> I couldn’t recommend the chair enough simply because it unlike the Herman Miller, was specifically designed for guys sitting in studios. It really is a game changer 5/5 stars imho


That's great! Glad to hear.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 11, 2018)

kylejbaker said:


> So these guys were at NAMM, explained a lot to me - worth considering. They make some chairs that audio and video engineers are loving on concert/arena tours. https://www.ergolab.com


I sit for long hours doing mixdowns and stuff. Spend less time playing the keyboard... doubt those chair you suggested will work for me. Could imagine myself instantly hunch on those, just not enough back support


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 11, 2018)

But it does seem like it gives u lots of freedom


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 15, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Anyone ever use this website to purchase a chair?
> 
> https://officechairatwork.com/product-tag/aeron/


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 15, 2018)

I did.. I ordered on 9/4 and the chair still isn't here. Considering the FedEx shipping says it's coming from NJ and I live in NY not a good sign.. I emailed the company which responded quickly and on a Sunday no less, and they said each chair is hand assembled bla, bla, bla and it should ship last week... It didn't... I'm gonna call them on Monday but for now, avoid is my advise.


----------



## Decomposer17 (Sep 15, 2018)

I'm still trying to figure out what chair to buy. Its such a hard decision to make!


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 15, 2018)

Decomposer17 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what chair to buy. Its such a hard decision to make!



Well my biggest complain about Herman miller chairs is no neck rest so at night when you’re at 10/10 tired you will want to lay in bed instead. But other than that I can sit in it forever as long as I am not sleepy.

The Mirra 2 chair seems great also. Just in my opinion Herman miller seems to know an average human being’s body shape the best.


----------



## nilblo (Sep 16, 2018)

I have some serious back-problems due to two doublesided disc herniations at levels c5-c6 and c6-c7 (that is in the upper torso region...) plus scoliosis in my lower back and my back really hates me. Over time I have spent a fortune on "regular" office-chairs but now, in my late sixties, I have found a chair that works for me: Capisco Hag, $800 in U.S.This chair promotes "active sitting" and so does the AERIS Muvman sit-stand stool which I also have ($500 in U.S.)
I alternate between the two chairs and I have much less of back-problems now, after having used these chairs for about a year. I also walk my dog 4 times a day @30-40 minutes minimum and I keep quite a fast pace. (I have had dogs my whole life and consider myself to be an active person but in no way in an athletic way.) For me, the best way of sitting is to have an active posture and let the muscles be active in balancing the upper body.
In a comfortable "office-chair" this isn´t the case and I have found this way of sitting very detrimental to my body.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 16, 2018)

nilblo said:


> I have some serious back-problems due to two doublesided disc herniations at levels c5-c6 and c6-c7 (that is in the upper torso region...) plus scoliosis in my lower back and my back really hates me. Over time I have spent a fortune on "regular" office-chairs but now, in my late sixties, I have found a chair that works for me: Capisco Hag, $800 in U.S.This chair promotes "active sitting" and so does the AERIS Muvman sit-stand stool which I also have ($500 in U.S.)
> I alternate between the two chairs and I have much less of back-problems now, after having used these chairs for about a year. I also walk my dog 4 times a day @30-40 minutes minimum and I keep quite a fast pace. (I have had dogs my whole life and consider myself to be an active person but in no way in an athletic way.) For me, the best way of sitting is to have an active posture and let the muscles be active in balancing the upper body.
> In a comfortable "office-chair" this isn´t the case and I have found this way of sitting very detrimental to my body.



that is insane. So what causes the upper body disc hernations? I've never heard of that kind of problem as most people would have a bad lower back (I'm 30 years old and experiencing it). For the upper body, does the disc herniate forward or backward? because the for the lower body the disc usually bulges out backwards hitting the sciatica nerve. I would not want to have the burden to walk 2 hours a day one day.....

I was wondering if you had tried any other kinds of high end office chairs besides the Hag? to me, the hag just seems horrible, I can imagine myself getting tired sitting in it within 20 minutes maximum.. With what I have now for a week (Herman Miller Embody) I could completely relax and yet still feel like my back is fully supported to sit up without trying.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 16, 2018)

I've had zero back issues since I got my swopper. It's basically a stool on a car spring. Combination of a stool and an exercise ball. Great for long hours and core strength.


----------



## nilblo (Sep 17, 2018)

The two discs herniated sideways causing compression of nervroots mainly affecting both my arms.
I have been to a lot of so called "specialists" who basically said: "Get used to the pain.."
The constant pain was taken care of with prescription painkillers paracetamol+codein which in turn made me an addict...
I kept up with the painkillers for about 10 years until I one day said "f*ck this" and I quit the meds.
Instead I started to take more care of my body, long walks and work out with my favourite tool, Flexi Bar (aka Total Bar) and later on I also got the Total Trainer. (The only resemblance to Chuck Norris now is the beard but mine is bigger and wilder...)
In my workplace (national broadcasting company) we had office chairs of very high orthopaedic standard like the predecessor to Kinnarps Plus [8] and they were quite? OK for me. I have one Kinnarps, now handed down to my wife.
The Hag looks "horrible" as you say but I tried one out at a showroom for ergonomic office furniture and it felt like"The Chair" immediately.
It allows you to sit in various positions and for me "active" sitting beats "passive" anytime.
In comparison to Swopper, the Muvman is spring and gas-loaded and the column is articulated at the base so I suspect that the function is very similar to Swopper. Thanks to the gas-loaded column it´s easy to adjust the height of the seat.
It has been a long journey and I´m still in pain but whenever I want, I can take the dog for a brisk walk in an environment around our tiny rural village with houses dating from 1670. Our house has a cellar dating from 1700 and the present main building was erected c:a 1860. Most houses in the village date from that period but they are of course modernized and additions have been made to the houses. We still have farmers with cows and sheep in the village and my wife and I are so fortunate to have found this "sanctuary" after having been "forced" to live in the urban environment just to make a living...
(As I write this, the farmer is mowing 6 steers into a corral adjacent to our garden. They are curious like five year old kids and very social, the dog is going bananas over his new neighbors...)


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 20, 2018)

So my Aeron arrived and I set it up. I bought from Office Chairs At Work, link posted earlier in the forum. Chair looks brand new and was easy to put together. So this one has the "Posture Fit" adjustment which to me seems useless. It's way to far down on my spine. I picked the C model because I'm 6"1 250 lbs but the chair is huge and I'm wondering if I should have gone with a B. The sides of my thighs end right where the bottom seat mesh ends and the hard plastic sides start so I suspect this is the correct size for my fat ass. The size charts intersect but have my weight and height closer to the C model.. Anyway, it's nice but there is no way this chair is worth $1k. I paid $549 with no tax and free shipping and it's definitely worth that . Comfortable? Yea, it's nice. But so are the typical Office Max disposable, use them for 3 years $99 (on sale) chairs. So what am I missing with all the drooling over this chair?


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 20, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> So my Aeron arrived and I set it up. I bought from Office Chairs At Work, link posted earlier in the forum. Chair looks brand new and was easy to put together. So this one has the "Posture Fit" adjustment which to me seems useless. It's way to far down on my spine. I picked the C model because I'm 6"1 250 lbs but the chair is huge and I'm wondering if I should have gone with a B. The sides of my thighs end right where the bottom seat mesh ends and the hard plastic sides start so I suspect this is the correct size for my fat ass. The size charts intersect but have my weight and height closer to the C model.. Anyway, it's nice but there is no way this chair is worth $1k. I paid $549 with no tax and free shipping and it's definitely worth that . Comfortable? Yea, it's nice. But so are the typical Office Max disposable, use them for 3 years $99 (on sale) chairs. So what am I missing with all the drooling over this chair?



For how long did you sit in your office max chairs for per day?

These chairs shine where you sit more than 8 hours. I don’t have experience with the aeron but it’s what I heard 

I do experience about the same from the embody chair where my body feels the same when I sit on it and after 8 hours has passed, still feel the same. 

Is yours the classic aeron?


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 20, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> For how long did you sit in your office max chairs for per day?
> 
> These chairs shine where you sit more than 8 hours. I don’t have experience with the aeron but it’s what I heard
> 
> ...



I sit in the chair at least 8-10 hours per day. I have the standard Aeron with all options. Not sure what that means.. Has adjustments everywhere  It's good but not $1k good other than construction which is excellent.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 20, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> I sit in the chair at least 8-10 hours per day. I have the standard Aeron with all options. Not sure what that means.. Has adjustments everywhere  It's good but not $1k good other than construction which is excellent.



But is it at least better than the chair you used to sit on?

It’s like that for monitors too. $3000 monitors that much better than the jbl lsr series? Doubt it but sure that little difference is significant and important for a lot of people I suppose


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 21, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> But is it at least better than the chair you used to sit on?
> 
> It’s like that for monitors too. $3000 monitors that much better than the jbl lsr series? Doubt it but sure that little difference is significant and important for a lot of people I suppose



It is better than the previous chair and like I said, the construction is excellent. Bolts are large, coarse threaded and very strong. If anything it looks like it will last a very long time. I think I need to get used to it and will appreciate it more over time.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 21, 2018)

steveo42 said:


> It is better than the previous chair and like I said, the construction is excellent. Bolts are large, coarse threaded and very strong. If anything it looks like it will last a very long time. I think I need to get used to it and will appreciate it more over time.



You could also get a third party head rest add on for it. With my embody chair I can’t do that too bad lol


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 21, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> You could also get a third party head rest add on for it. With my embody chair I can’t do that too bad lol



I did not know that.
Thanks!


----------



## T.j. (Sep 21, 2018)

No chair is worth 1k on it's own, but if it helps you get through a job it might be worth way more.
You pay for service and easy acces to aftermarket parts as well.
Something breaks? No need to throw the chair out.

Even the refurbished ones come with 5 year warranty usually.
The first chair I got had a spring that was noisy when leaning back, emailed the company and had a brand new chair a week later, ymmv.

I have a love/hate relationship with mine.
I disagree that it forces you to sit correctly, it's very easy to slump still on days when you're tired.
But if you sit correctly, in the back of the chair with your back following the contour and your arms resting on the right height it can be very comfortable for long stretches.

Also enjoy the easy cleaning & additional ventilation during summer due to the mesh.
But there are plenty of downsides as well, as the steel frame will get really cold in the winter if you live up north. You might want to get a little pillow or blanket to keep some heat trapped.

Also, if the chair is too far from the floor (you're sitting to high) the edge and the foam pillow will press against the back of your leg hard, eventually causing real numbness.
Lowering the chair relieved all that.

And the armrests are just plain stupid, really unacceptable.
When tilting backwards, your hands face the ceiling and using forward tilt their aimed to lace your shoes.
They should be adjustable, including the option to easily slide them out of the way (or at least take them off) if you want to do guitar stuff.
I get that wasn't what it was designed for but still..


But seriously, no chair is a valid substitute for exercise to keep that core strong and those joints mobile.


----------



## jmauz (Sep 21, 2018)

Ditch the chair and get a standing desk. Best decision I ever made. I'm more productive, my back is NEVER sore and I have more energy. 

And before you make the argument against this regarding mixing: I mix standing up and then I sit in the 'mix position' to check things. I usually make small tweaks but honestly 99% of the time my 'standing mixes' translate very closely.


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 24, 2018)

jmauz said:


> Ditch the chair and get a standing desk. Best decision I ever made. I'm more productive, my back is NEVER sore and I have more energy.
> 
> And before you make the argument against this regarding mixing: I mix standing up and then I sit in the 'mix position' to check things. I usually make small tweaks but honestly 99% of the time my 'standing mixes' translate very closely.



I tried that (went to my friends standing desk) and guess what...

Can’t Handle having go stand for more than 10 minutes LOL


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 24, 2018)

T.j. said:


> No chair is worth 1k on it's own, but if it helps you get through a job it might be worth way more.
> You pay for service and easy acces to aftermarket parts as well.
> Something breaks? No need to throw the chair out.
> 
> ...



The one you have is an aeron?


----------



## T.j. (Sep 24, 2018)

ctsai89 said:


> The one you have is an aeron?



forgot to mention.. Yes, I was talking about the Aeron


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 25, 2018)

This may be worth throwing in the mix. It arrived from Pocket in my inbox this morning:

Can't Get Comfortable In Your Chair? Here's What You Can Do

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 26, 2018)

Geoff Grace said:


> This may be worth throwing in the mix. It arrived from Pocket in my inbox this morning:
> 
> Can't Get Comfortable In Your Chair? Here's What You Can Do
> 
> ...



tried all of it.. problem is I can't last in any of those methods


----------



## Garlu (Sep 26, 2018)

I own an aeron chair, but, got the ergohuman and I have to confess I prefer it over the aeron, because of the lumbar support.
It costs around $600

https://www.buerostuhl24.com/ERGOHUMAN-BASE-ONE-Netz-Luxus-Chefsessel.html

But, you'll have to try what fits you best!


----------



## ctsai89 (Sep 26, 2018)

Garlu said:


> I own an aeron chair, but, got the ergohuman and I have to confess I prefer it over the aeron, because of the lumbar support.
> It costs around $600
> 
> https://www.buerostuhl24.com/ERGOHUMAN-BASE-ONE-Netz-Luxus-Chefsessel.html
> ...




I haven’t found a place to try out the ergo human. But is the mesh made of 50% plastic elastic bands? It would sure annoy the hell out of my any part of my skin that goes in contact with it especially because I wear shorts in studios


----------



## dedindi (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a cool chair, but I use a low stool with a pillow in the control room. it is easier to have access to all gears.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 11, 2018)

I've got an update!!!

I returned my Embody chair after a month of testing it out. It was ergonomic but just too uncomfortable. I tend to be distracted and want to take a break by watching netflix once in a while and I just couldn't relax in that chair. 

So I got the Steelcase Leap with Headrest. So far so good! The back moves with you like the Embody except it's softer and easier on my back.


----------



## Guffy (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm about to buy an Aeron. 
How solid are they? I'm considering buying a refurbished one, but those are usually out of warranty. If they are as solid as people say they are maybe it's not such a big deal. Pretty pricey for new ones.. especially in Norway. ~$1900 for a new, remastered Aeron


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Guffy said:


> I'm about to buy an Aeron.
> How solid are they? I'm considering buying a refurbished one, but those are usually out of warranty. If they are as solid as people say they are maybe it's not such a big deal. Pretty pricey for new ones.. especially in Norway. ~$1900 for a new, remastered Aeron


I wouldn't hesitate to buy a used Aeron. If you're near a city, there's often large office spaces that sell their old aerons in bulk. At least, that was the case in Sydney, and how I got my one.


----------



## ctsai89 (Nov 11, 2018)

Guffy said:


> I'm about to buy an Aeron.
> How solid are they? I'm considering buying a refurbished one, but those are usually out of warranty. If they are as solid as people say they are maybe it's not such a big deal. Pretty pricey for new ones.. especially in Norway. ~$1900 for a new, remastered Aeron



Have you tried sitting in one?

Here are potential problems I found Aerons might have. 

The front edge of the seat is plastic so your leg might feel uncomfortable. Depends on your body type. 

There isn’t too much adjustments on the lumbar support, whichever option of that you have on the aeron. Some version allows height adjustment some allow tension but many have felt the tension don’t make much difference. The steelcase leap has many notches this adjustment for depth and height.



If you like leaning back, your shoulder blades are going to feel the plastic edges of the back rest 

I don’t feel like the steelcase leap chair is perfect either because it’s lacking the the pelvic support but it’s not a big deal to me since I lean back 

Best of luck. Once you find the right chair for you you will never have to divorce and marry again haha!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 27, 2019)

bump. Desperately need a new chair as my current one is....well...old and falling apart.

Eyeing the humanscale Freedom - anyone used it?

Looking for a good ergo chair that's comfortable. I was looking at some 'gaming' office chairs earlier, as I liked the adjust-ability, but I just can't get over the fact they seem like a gimmicky idea. 

For reference, I'm a smaller guy, if anyone has any pointers/ideas.


----------



## Jono (Jan 28, 2019)

Just got the HM Sayl and it is pretty awesome....


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 28, 2019)

I have just got one of these, and it is very good for my back. I sit on it half the time .... .


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 21, 2019)

Sorry for the thread bump.
Looking for a chair now, on refurb.
(My old Ikea squeaks more than Flipper the dolphin)

My requirements :
- Can accommodate long sessions (regular home working hours + night music session)
- Ergonomic (I suffer from lower back pain)
- Arm rests can be adjusted so that I *can play guitar or bass* seating
- Fit to small body (165cm / 65kg)

Any suggestion welcome.

Bonus : if you know a good place to try/buy in Paris, I’m in!


----------



## HeliaVox (Jan 8, 2020)

Apologies for another thread bump, but has anyone tried the Carl Tatz chairs?
https://shop.carltatzdesign.com/category-s/104.htm (Phantom Focus Chairs)

I just heard about these this week, just as I realized hoe awful my current chair has gotten.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Jan 8, 2020)

That looks incredibly unsupportive of your back.


----------

